# Need advice coating solid exterior oak



## anebt (Aug 26, 2010)

We need to stain a solid-core door-frame assembly made of solid oak. We usually use the MPI standards to guide us when it comes to applying a heavy-duty protective coating. This assembly is worth $10,000, so we need to make sure we got it right. The MPI states that a 2-part polyurethane is best after staining the wood (#17, for heavy-duty and non-yellowing). However, all the manufacturers do not recommend a 2-part for wood, as wood may expand with moisture and break the coating. Our rep (PPG) recommends only stain. However, stain alone would not do--the doors will be marred by wheelchairs and walking aids, as this is an old people's home. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. We do not want the wood to yellow in a few years. 

Maritza 
Combes, Inc.
Lutz, FL


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sikkens Door & Window. 2 coats. You can get a clear or pigmented version. It can be used over raw wood or over a stain. It will require a maintenance coat typically every 3-5 years depending on wear/abuse.

http://www.nam.sikkens.com/product.cfm?product_id=46&product_category=exterior


----------



## edtrujillo (Jul 12, 2008)

Sikkens is what I would recommend


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I like sikkens myself :whistling2:


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Sikkens, and make sure it's checked every year or two and recoated or refinished as needed. The frequency of recoating will be related to sun and weather exposure.


----------



## evelienmolenaar (Jan 8, 2010)

I've seen sigma polyurethane/alkyd paint, that looked like almost-new after at least five years of being outdoors.

http://www.painting-ideas-and-techniques.com


----------

